# Deep Tracks - The Jimi Hendrix Experience - "Are You Experienced?" - Choose



## Guest (Jul 19, 2018)

View attachment 105775


This is one of a series of polls in which you will be asked nothing more than to choose your favourite tunes from the artist in question.

Please *choose up to seven selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - The Jimi Hendrix Experience - "Are You Experienced?" -

"Are You Experienced is the debut studio album by English-American rock band the Jimi Hendrix Experience. Released in 1967, the LP was an immediate critical and commercial success, and it is widely regarded as one of the greatest debuts in the history of rock music. The album features Jimi Hendrix's innovative approach to songwriting and electric guitar playing which soon established a new direction in psychedelic and hard rock music.

Music critics widely regard Are You Experienced as one of the greatest debut albums in the history of rock and roll. An immediate commercial success, within seven months of its release it had sold more than one million copies.

Rolling Stone includes the album and several songs on various "best of" lists, such as:

500 Greatest Albums of All Time - No. 15, calling it an "epochal debut", and noting his "exploitation of amp howl", and characterizing his guitar playing as "incendiary ... historic in itself". (2005)

500 Greatest Songs of All Time - "Purple Haze" (No. 17), "Foxy Lady" (No. 153), "Hey Joe" (No. 201), and "The Wind Cries Mary" (No. 379). (2011)

Best Debut Albums of All Time - No. 3, crediting it as the LP "that established the transcendent promise of psychedelia", stating: "Every idea we have of the guitarist as groundbreaking individual artist comes from this record." (2013)

In 2005 the record was one of 50 recordings chosen by the Library of Congress in recognition of its cultural significance to be added to the National Recording Registry.

Note: The first eleven tracks represent the US version of the release with three additional bonus tracks taken from the UK release.

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2018)

"Purple Haze" -






"Manic Depression" - (cover version with Seal and Jeff Beck - original not available due to legal issues with the Jimi Hendrix estate)






"Hey Joe" -






"Love or Confusion" - (Not available due to legal issues with the Jimi Hendrix estate)

"May This Be Love" -






"I Don't Live Today" - (mislabeled as "Fire")






"The Wind Cries Mary" - (Live)






"Fire" - (Live)






"Third Stone From The Sun" -






"Foxy Lady" - (Live)






"Are You Experienced?" -






"Red House" - (Live)






"Can You See Me" -






"Remember" - (Not available due to legal issues with the Jimi Hendrix estate)

This was a real nightmare to compile... My apologies for not being able to supply links the original tunes...


----------

